# Replacement Bulb Kits



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

As replacement bulb kits are a legal requirement in many European countries, what do Ducato owners do? According to my local Fiat dealer, there is no bulb kit for a Ducato.
Have I got to assemble my own box of bulbs, or is there a lazy way


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you can just carry a bulb kit to conform and hope they fit when you need them. :roll: :roll: or use an old ice cream box and put in the bulbs that your vehicle uses and double, dont forget the number plate bulbs either. the fine is higher than you would like. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one of these, £4.49 - cheaper than a single bulb in Halfords

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sakura-HG-0...QNY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333026752&sr=8-1

Ben


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All supermarkets and often Aldi or Lidl will stock a variety of bulb kits. Usually listing all the relevant vehicles they fit on the back.

Ray.


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

You can buy kits from halfords or online (EBAY),

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EMERGENCY...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item53e7e5b9bf

I bought mine from Halfords but important to get mix of bulbs right, the set above has most, and it is stated for "Ducato".


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Couldn't find one in my local Halfords and the usual "Quick Reference Guide" was missing. The staff were busy gossiping so I gave up!
Thanks for this link jdkontiki, I have just made a purchase on Ebay


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

£3.80in Wilkinsons.


----------

